# Still biting at 4months



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all as many of you know Buddy has always been a very mouthy pup ,well he has started to loose his baby teeth but he is still biting everyones clothes and hands etc.
Had a nightmare yesterday when he ripped my neighbours daughters new skirt to shreds (while she was in it!!)
Im really worried no matter what we try he just wont stop biting,any tips please im desperate!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Instant removal whenever he was mouthy was the ONLY thing that worked with Dexter. Getting cross with him only made him defiant. We bought a Mothercare gate, fastened it across the doorway and everytime he did it he got a firm no and was calmly put the otherside of it. Seeing everyone having fun without him nearly drove him crazy. When all his adult teeth were through he completely stopped. Now he never does it. Cockapoos are so excitable and fun-loving I think they just get carried away! Dexter cant bear to be ignored or excluded.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks i think we all need to be more consitent,Buddys like Dexter the more we tell him off the more he bites! Think im getting scared that he will always continue to bite even when his adult teeth come through.

Its hard to know what to do in a situation like yesterday i told him off for biting her skirt but he just ran off from me and no one could catch him (makes me laugh when i think about it).

Hes also started biting his lead when we go for a walk!!! hopefully its a phase hes going through.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter bites his lead too! That's a habit he hasn't got out of- Dexter and Buddy sound very similar it must be the roans!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Donna I can sympathise, George is a bit of a nightmare recently too. He bits his lead, will bark and yap if not getting his own way and loves to bit. I too hope it is a phase and it soon passes. We have found also that getting mad at him just encourages him. So we remove him and firming tell him no. Think he gets the message but it is very hard work. He has also taken to running upstairs which was out of bounds. He is a real monkey.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

.....but Gorgeous


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Donna - that's rough that he is still so mouthy! With Chip, I don't even let the kids or anyone pet him unless they have a toy in their hand to replace whenever he starts biting. Constant replacement, and I think a firm no bite then like Tess said, removing him from the situation should help end it. He has gotten much better, and its nothing like it was.

Good luck!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been wondering when the biting stops too as Bess is a biter (she's lost a bottom tooth recently) ... she's 17 weeks now.

Maisie never bit so I've no experience of this ....... for those with bitey puppies who stopped when older - when does this happen? I guess its when the teething stops ... what age is this?


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Poppy is exactly the same Donna. She goes into what we call the yap and snap mode, (Nipping our legs, hand, clothes, shoes and yapping at the same time) telling her off seems to make her worse. So while we are at home, like Tess we have a baby gate across the kitchen doorway and we quietly put he in there for a few minutes. However she goes into a yap and snap mode on most walks we take her on and unfortunately our 3 year old son gets the brunt of it. I'm at my wits end on how to stop this behaviour while out walking. I must say it doesn't last long, maybe less than a minute but I wish she wouldn't do it at all. I now take her out on my own whenever possible which doesn't stop the yapping and snapping but at least our son's not getting hurt. Like you Donna I'm hoping it will be something she will grow out of when she loses her puppy teeth. Nice to know I'm not on my own with this problem but it's a problem we could do without.
I must say that she is otherwise a lovely loving playful puppy and a joy to have around.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pssssssssssst dont tell hubbie but Buddy's just ripped a hole in his cardi (im wearing it)


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh dear hope it wasn't his best one 

you wouldn't believe the amount of clothes I have thrown away because of holes that Poppy has made in them. 
I don't tell the other half I just do it discreetly.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Buddy!!!! you are a tinker! He will grow out of it im sure Donna,they are still babies after all,have to laugh though at all the things he gets upto,and its nice to know we are all in the same boat! Pixie is getting better with the biting,but is def getting more confident off lead and goes further away every time,and she is hopeless at puppy class,just wants to play,all the other pups are getting the hang of it,but im sure she will get there and Buddy will too Buddy and Dexter are so funny i love to hear all your stories!! (obviously dont want to encourage them  x ) B x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Donna, hang on in there it will get better. Just a few months ago Obi ripped four of my daughters dresses down from the washing line and they all had to go in the bin. She wasn't pleased and neither was I .

I can't exactly remember when all the nipping and pouncing stopped exactly but it did. I did do time outs for Obi when he started being silly and I also got the treats out and did training exercises to burn off some of his energy and stimulate him mentally.


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe it's an age thing? Seems like most of our mouthy pups are around that 4 month mark. Izzy is doing the nippy thing too, and lately has been jumping on the back of my leg when walking (just a playful thing, not a humping dominance thing, thank goodness!). She has also become much more vocal as of late  Fingers crossed it's just a phase!


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Hi

Barney is 14 weeks now and he is still biting too. We started off with time outs in the utility room, but once he came out he was only calm for a few minutes, I felt like a yoyo putting him out.

We started puppy school last week and the lady seems to think the best method is to totally ignore his biting, don't speak or even look at him and replace with a toy. So far providing I can stand the pain of his needle like teeth for a moment he does actually give up and each time is getting shorter, however my kids have a much harder time staying still! But he is getting better.

We are also still having acidents in the house with wees and poos is this still normal at 14 weeks? The lady at puppy school said this is also something that should be completely ignored and that we should be more vigilant as to when he may need to go out.

Julie x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea think wees and poos still in house are normal,Buddys managed to do both upstairs! thank god in the bathroom though?? Hes also embarrassed me by doing both in a friends house(and after we'd been for a long walk!)
Another funny story (Becky)Martin was at the pub with Buddy and its a very small country pub a guy walked passed Buddy and on purpose kicked him!!!! Martin went crazy and grabbed the guy (ha ha) the guy answered " Bloody dog was in my way" .He wont be touching Buddy again i think as Martin scared the life out of him !!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Donna/Others

Betty is justyslightly older ( 5 Months old on the 5th October) and it's only
been in the last week or so that we have seen a massive improvement so perhaps your doggies will not be too far behind!!! ( Although Betty only
ever nipped at hands, never at clothing etc..)


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yea think wees and poos still in house are normal,Buddys managed to do both upstairs! thank god in the bathroom though?? Hes also embarrassed me by doing both in a friends house(and after we'd been for a long walk!)
> Another funny story (Becky)Martin was at the pub with Buddy and its a very small country pub a guy walked passed Buddy and on purpose kicked him!!!! Martin went crazy and grabbed the guy (ha ha) the guy answered " Bloody dog was in my way" .He wont be touching Buddy again i think as Martin scared the life out of him !!!


Donna, I think what I'm planning may help a little with the biting issue also cast your mind back to my comment at Puppy Classes when the dog went for Alfie so if Martin's up for a pint together I'll take Alfie and have a look at guy's reaction when there's 4 of us (although sounds like he did ok on his own!) As for Buddy going upstairs to do his toileting he's obviously looking for the bidet


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Sounds like a plan


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well done Martin!! Poor Buddy who would do that to a fluffy bundle Im sure Carl would protect his little precious girl(He is now totally in love with her...i knew it!) aswell x


----------



## chickidee5 (Sep 12, 2011)

Keeva tries to nibble at anything she can get her teeth on (fingers, clothes mostly). We're trying the "yelp like a puppy" method. Apparently if you yelp loudly, it's supposed to be like a litter mate or the mother and it teaches them bite inhibition. Another thing I use is a method used by the dog whisperer which is to hold her gently on her back till she calms down and this seems to work most times. If the excitement is OTT she gets shut in her crate for a few minutes which is similar to the kids "time-out".


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor buddy  There's some horrible people in this world!
But yes as for the biting it does everntually get better, a lot of it is to do with teething and their adukt teeth coming through, so if your pup still has needle teeth they will probably carry on biting until the adult teeth are grown, best to get bones & things for the pups to chew instead & keep being firm with them when they bite you.
In time the biting will get much better  Izzie only play bites with us now when we're playing with her or winding her up


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Martin found out last night that the guy that kicked Buddy was an ex conservative councillor!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that says it all! Arogant pricks


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Well that says it all! Arogant pricks


A little collective but maybe true


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I shouldn't have added the 's' on to the end of prick sorry! It was aimed at that one guy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha dont worry we knew what you meant.
I am surprised how many horrid people there are out there though that think its ok to kick a dog !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad no one took it the wrong way!  I know I just can't believe anyone would do such a horrible thing! Even if it wasn;t hard it's just unacceptable, we shouldn't treat peoples pets any differently than you would treat that person, it just shows how rude some people are in this world.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi. Emily will be 5 months on oct 10. She is still nippy mainly when she is playing (she will fetch my three year olds limb instead of the toy) , but that I can understand. My problem is that she nips and growls when I try to move her from somewhere, like off the couch or out from behind an area that she likes to hide in. I started to immediately create her for a few minutes when she does this but it really unnerves me. Any suggestions? Do you think she will outgrow this behavior?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear that dosnt sound good,Buddy growled at me a couple of times but it was whem we were playing and he was really excited,im sure theres someone on here with advice,it sounds as if she sees herself as top dog ??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie does this too, but she doesn't really hurt as she's got her adult teeth now so they're not as sharp, I htink it's just because she gets comfy & then we disturb her & move her, so she does a little growl sound but does move & goes & lays back on the floor again. It seems as though whenever someone gets uo to go & do something she steals their seat on the sofa though, it's funny  I don't think it's too much of a problem unless the aggression carries on after you've moved him, maybe someone else could help if that is the case?


----------



## jennylim (Apr 15, 2017)

Well I'm glad it's not just my Oscar still biting at 4 months he's driving me crazy.. Seems to be mostly me he goes for,
I think he's worse when he's tired but maybe it's just a coincidence?


----------



## laneiam (Apr 21, 2017)

*Your post is 2011*


I am reading these posts and then realized they are from 2011. I wonder if you dog still bites. My male is 1 yr old today 4/23/2017 and he bites. He's a selfish s** of a b****. If he wants something he will growl and then bite. He's not kidding either. He doesn't clam p down hard enough to break the skin "yet" but he gives a pretty good bite. Enough to startle you.
I'm wondering if you even come to these boards any longer

Lainie and Alex


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi there, have you consulted a trainer about this? It might be time to do that if you don't feel you can train it out of him by yourselves. It sounds as though he has perhaps had a lot of things taken from him as a puppy (which we all do to stop them from hurting themselves or because they've stolen something they shouldn't have!) without it being swapped for a toy or a treat, and now he thinks the only way to get/keep what he wants is to growl etc. You should be able to train it out of him quite easily with positive reinforcement but perhaps take guidance from a trainer to get back on the right track  Google 'resource guarding' for some extra help too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

